# deer pictures



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

Did anyone shoot there deer yet if you have post pictures of it come on lits see those big deer.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

yesterday was opening day of bow season for us......and man did i get a nice one!!!!!! dont have the pics quite yet but i'll definately have em up!!!!


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is my first buck. William 10 yrs old.

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/puddleduck4/DSCF0051.jpg

I hunt with my dad and he helped me. He walked in and I shot him in the neck.


----------



## bigbuck (Jan 26, 2003)

*the slob buck*

Sambow, 
Congratulations on a great buck and a great shot! The old man can't keep up with you anymore (In target or hunting ). Keep it up, I'll get over it.

The very proud pop


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

ok here's my picture......unoffcially a 125 class buck, i should find out later today its official score...before drying time!! yes that is snow in the picture....the day before that we got hit by the big snow storm here in buffalo, most of the snow melted the next day but we still had enough for trackin:wink: 15 yard shot, double lung/heart shot! 185 lbs dressed weight


----------



## Andy2590 (Jul 27, 2006)

wow, nice buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

ill try dont no if it will work...


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

it didnt work 2 many kbs or sumthin
bowhunter2121


----------



## fatboy95 (Nov 23, 2005)

Very nice deer....


----------

